# Genetic Perfection



## see ya (Jan 28, 2011)

_OOC thread_
---

All was quiet in the facility, the sterile, white hallways turned gray by the darkness and the casting of late-night shadows. The row of doors were closed and static, the subjects within sleeping calmly, their only moments of peace in this place of horrors... well. Except for one.

Josef's ever-quickening heartbeat served nicely as a cadence for the crescendo of images and thoughts racing through his head. Even as he lay in the tiny cot in the still, dark room, he couldn't escape the feeling of constant movement all around him. The world changed, brightening and turning all the wrong colors. The shadows gained motion, bright specters shifting and taking form before dissolving into hundreds of tiny, fluttering fireflies. The voices began... they were nothing new. Whatever disease the doctor had told him he had brought their hushed whispers often, but they were different now. They had urgency... they had purpose. 

_yournameisjacob_

"That's stupid... my name is Josef... that's what everyone calls me..."

_yournameisjacobandyouwillleadthemout_

"...What? L...lead them out...? What does that mean...?!"

_dubistderheilanddubistderheilanddubistderheiland..._

Tears were streaming down his face now. "What does that mean?!" he cried out.

A blinding flash of light. The grass was soft under his feet. The field was completely featureless, nothing but a bright blue sky and miles of green. Suddenly, the ground shifted as a patch of the grass swirled, rising up to burst into a golden flower. Josef reached out to touch it... 

_youallcanhavethisfreedom_

The flower shifted again, twisting into the form of a woman, her black hair cascading down her back. She would have been beautiful, but there was a look to her face, her blue eyes distant and empty, her slumped posture suggesting a complete surrender ... but as his eyes trailed downwards he saw that her stomach had been torn open, a slow drip of blood running down the cord running from the gaping hole into the ground...

_butfirstyoumuststopthis_

The static resounding against his ears from his screams brought him back to reality, but he wasn't content to continue lying down. He ran to the door, fueled by a need to tell everyone... _anyone_ what he just saw. What he had to do. It was locked, of course, but he was still making quite a bit of noise, screaming and pounding desperately...


----------



## BlackTitress (Jan 28, 2011)

The older boy's eyes swung open as he heard the banging in the hallway. Very annoyed, he sat up from his silent and still sleep and tried to hear the source of the sound in his dark room. He could not locate the source. With it was deliberate or not, he quickly decided the design was inferior.

 This person was named Meinard, although he preferred to be called Macro. He felt that name reflected him far better than his given name. The name sounded superior, much like how he was.

 At the moment, his eyes were glowing a creepy red colour, one that couldn't be natural. It didn't help that he was tired and that this other insignificant experiment felt the need to make large noises in the middle of the night. He made a mental note to eliminate that problem once he took over the small genetic lab.

With nothing else to do, as well as being far too awake to fall back asleep, he swung himself out of bed while wearing some dull clothing to go with the dull room, and started to walk towards the door to see if he could find the source of the pest

_It had to be in the night when one of the "brilliant" Scientist's subjects started to fall apart. It's ashame that they aren't as important as I am.  _ He thought to himself. He was completely aware that he sounded like a jerk and a snob. It was those people that ran the world.

"Do You Mind?!" He yelled through the door, hopefully loud enough for the pest to hear him. "Some of us require energy to survive through the day!"


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

Lii awoken, the silence in the facility broken.  She was _extremely_ annoyed.  She loved sleeping, and this buffoon - Josef, was it? - was disrupting her.  She surveyed the room, looking into every dark corner and at the door.  Oh, how she'd love to go out there and teach that boy a lesson.

Magdalene was her given name.  She hated it.  It sounded like a disease.  But Lii, she loved it.  It was pretty and short, not something with a religious meaning.  She started braiding her bangs, colorful eyes going crossed-eyed as she started to do it.

"Shut up!" She yelled to the other room, a little pissed.  God, she couldn't stand being here.  Surrounded by plain walls, wearing plain clothes, everything boring a plain.  Except for some of the experiments.  Sometimes those were interesting.

Great.  That idiot had woken another one of them up, too.  He was going to wake up everyone at this rate.  What time was it?  Early morning?  Late at night?  She didn't know.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 29, 2011)

A great pounding awoke Meike with a start. She immediately swung her head around, looking, listening, and sniffing for the source of the racket.

It appeared to come from outside the room. And so she pounced up and peered out the door. Nothing but darkness, not that much of a problem for her. The pounding continued incessantly. Before she could pinpoint which room it came from, voices shouted words, commands. They seemed to tell whatever was causing the noise to stop. 

Malina, for some reason instinct told her to respond to that name, added her own voice to the cacophony. However, she didn't speak, she just growled incoherently. The sounds did not stop. She tried to open the door, but that was obviously locked. So, she continued snarling at the others.


----------



## see ya (Jan 31, 2011)

The pounding and noise from his room died down, and after one final, powerful slam on the door the sound of him sliding down onto the floor could be heard. 

"I... I'm sorry..." he said, his senses slowly returning, though he spoke loud enough to be heard across the rooms. He swallowed. There was much more he wanted to say, and despite the consequences that would arise should any one of them spoke out about what he was about to say, the words flowed out of him anyway...

"We... we can't do this anymore... We're trapped... Being torn apart... Our bodies... being stolen... used... while we're left... t-to lose our minds..."

He felt his hands try to grip into the floor, the images still fresh in his mind. Tears streaked down his cheeks, his eyes shut tightly, speaking through grit teeth. 

"We... we can't live like this... live like animals... we have to... we have to break free... we can h-have everything... b-but first...we have to get out..."


----------

